# IUI - when to take Ovitrelle



## sharonlondon

My IUI with donor sperm is arranged for this Friday at 3pm (this was due to be an IVF cycle but I only have I x 16mm folly and 3 smaller ones so I have been advised to convert it to IUI). 

The doctor told me to do the Ovitrelle injection tonight (Wednesday) around 10pm (around 41 hours before IUI). I am also taking my FSH (Gonal F) and Cetrotide this evening.

I just wondered what you think of this? Won’t the Cetrotide (which prevents ovulation) conflict with the Ovitrelle?

Also, do you know how soon after taking the Ovitrelle I will ovulate? I’m just a bit worried that I may ovulate early and the egg will disintegrate before it can meet the swimmers. The doctor says it can live for 48 hours but I am sure I’ve read it can be as little as 12 hours.

Thanks v much,
Sharon


----------



## mazv

Hi Sharon,

Hope the injections went ok last night  

On medicated IUI cycles the cetrotide is there to block out your natural hormones and prevent your body producing them and therefore mucking up the cycle (it prevents your natural LH peak). The ovitrelle provides a chemical trigger and your body thinks that it's undergoing the LH surge and ovulation will occur on average by 36 hours after the injection (can range pretty widely though!). Everyone is different though so it's impossible to pinpoint the exact hour and minute that ovulation will occur.

Usually the fertile 'window' for conception is up to 12 hours after ovulation but the egg does survive for longer than that in the fallopian tubes its just that it is usually begining to fail and conception is less likely after ths time (but not unheard of and can result in viable pregnany with perfectly healthy foetus) Try not to get too hung up on timings etc.. remember that people get pregnant naturally at all times in a cycle so it can happen  

Good luck for tomorrow  

Maz x


----------

